# Dog/Cat nails on laminate wood floors



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Several of the houses that I am looking at buying have many rooms with the laminate wood flooring. I am good at trimming my dogs nails but should I get my cat declawed? If so, just front or front and back.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I never had problems with laminate getting scratched up to be honest..it's much more resistant to that sort of thing compared to real wood flooring.

Even most wood floors seem to come sealed now which also protects from scratches.

I do trim/dremel my cats nails (but he tolerates it, lol) to protect my couches but the floor has never been an issue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have Pergo and Wilsonart laminate wood floors. They hold up very well to the nails(that is why we chose this over hardwood) I have no scratches or chips and the pergo is 10 yrs old. 

I wouldn't get a cat declawed, I think it is a painful procedure, you can keep their nails trimmed or they have the soft tips you could apply: <u>softclaws</u> if the scratching on furniture gets to be a problem.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 3 cats (1 has he's claws) and 1 GSD with wood floors in my apartment and I have yet to have any scratches, even with kitty and puppy zoomies.

My parents have wood floors as well and there are no scratches.

Put a good sealent on it and they should be fine.

In my next house I will proabably use laminate though.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Please don't declaw your cats just to save a floor! It's a horrid operation which I deeply regretted putting my cats through when we had them. I'd never do it again...... imagine having your fingers removed to the first knuckle and it will give you an idea.....

I don't have laminate, but would imagine it is pretty sturdy - I don't think you would have a problem. Keep some scratching posts around!

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

2X never declaw a cat. you can get little rubber tips that go over the claws.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We just put in a laminate floor and they haven't scratched it yet. They make more noise with the nails then our linoleum floor did but we are very happy with the set-up.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know about cats, but I have 3 dogs and laminate wood and it seems to hold up fine. No scratches yet.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've had Pergo in my dining/kitchen for 13 years. We have had 2 cats and a dog in that time span, I never trimmed the cat's nails at all, and there are no scratches on the Pergo. It is very tough stuff (it's been through 4 rowdy little boys and all their friends, too, and holding up well).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We have had 3 GSD's and 4 cats with claws running around on laminate for years. No problems.

BTW declawing a cat is terribly painful for the cat. Most folks think it is like removing cuticle or trimming an ingrown toenail or something like that. It is an amputation of the end of each digit. Imagine walking on your hands after having them amputated at the last knuckle. Unspeakable. Many vets won't even do the procedure anymore.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

We have Pergo too. I think it has held very, very well. No scratches, etc. We had it installed about 7 years ago and it still looks new.

Our cat is an "indoor" cat, however she does have all of her claws, as we are opposed to declawing. We have had no problems at all with kitty and the Pergo!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Agree, please ever consider declawing a cat!

We don't have laminate, but have wood floors everywhere in the house, including kitchen!

Oak is great and no scratches!

Cherry has lots of scratche! Despite the beauty, it's a bad choice for those with large dogs! To the point that we'll be replacing cherry with oak pretty soon (except for in the dining room, where the scratches are not noticible, and if anything add to the character ..).

Tanya


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

I too have a lamanate floor and have not had problems with scratching. 
julies'omom


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

This is my first indoor cat. I've had him for 3 years and I've just never declawed him because he didn't scratch the furniture or anything. He used the support board under the basement stairs which was fine with us. I'll have to buy scratch posts for this house though.


----------

